# dimmer switch for 12 volts



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes and No .. First the transformer for this needs to be a dimming transformer. And it will only work for some types of electronic units.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Captflx said:


> I have no idea how a 110 volt AC dimmer switch works so I ask this: Can I use a 110 volt dimmer light switch to regulate a 12 volt
> *AC?*
> current that is 3 to 6 amps
> *to a resistive or lamp load?
> ...


The control range will be narrower, at least. You lose 1v or so in the Triac, which isn't noticed in a 120v circuit.
A 600w dimmer may be limited by the heat dissipation or the current rating (600/120 = 5A) of the Triac.
Plus, I think the triggering circuit is looking for 120v. When the control is full on with 12vac applied, you may only get a 10% duty cycle.

http://www.learnabout-electronics.org/images/triacs-diacs02.gif

This circuit ^ runs on 230vac [50 Hz?] but for 120vac 60 Hz you only need to change one or two component values.
If you go inside the dimmer and change the value of R you might get it to sort of work at 12vac.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

So what we are saying is that you need a dimming transformer and a dimmer made to work with this setup. I use these in my kitchen. Touch and hold the refrigerator and the low voltage Xenon under cabinet lights dim.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

You should use a Variac instead of a dimmer. Plug the low voltage transformer into the output of the variac. A variac is not an electronic device, it's purely electrical. All it is, is a variable transformer. Some can also boost the line voltage as well as lower it.

FW


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

*dimmer switch for 12 volt*

Thanks all. Would it make a difference in any of these answers if I put the dimmer switch between a 12 volt battery and a 12 variable speed drill motor?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Captflx said:


> Thanks all. Would it make a difference in any of these answers if I put the dimmer switch between a 12 volt battery and a 12 variable speed drill motor?


Triacs can't control DC. For this application, if you want low speed torque you'd need a PWM speed control.


----------



## Captflx (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks.
I'll invest in one made for 12 volts DC.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Captflx said:


> Thanks.
> I'll invest in one made for 12 volts DC.


You could cannibalize a discarded variable speed drill, but this speed control module might be the first thing to fail (next to the battery pack).
The manuf. may want a stiff price for a replacement module.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Why would you want to put a voltage limiter between a battery and a 12 vdc variable speed motor?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

ijkl203 said:


> *Louis Vuitton handbags*,Louis Vuitton purses,_Louis Vuitton handbag_,Louis Vuitton luggage sells very hot on the world. here. Louis Vuitton began manufacturing trunks in Paris in 1854, and the company he started went on to become one of the world's most famous makers of luxury goods, known especially for its _designer luggage_ pattern: a beige-on-chestnut monogram, "LV." Vuitton's high-quality travelling trunks were such a hit that he had to expand his factory within a few years, relocating to Asni??res in 1860. As the years went by the Vuitton line gained international recognition, thanks in part to a bronze medal at the 1867 World's Fair and a gold medal at the 1889 World's Fair, both held in Paris. After Louis died in 1892, his son, Georges, took the company to new heights, developing what is recognized as the first "designer label" on a product. (Widespread copying of Vuitton patterns pushed Georges to design the distinctive "LV" monogram.) Vuitton's luggage company has since become a world leader in luxury consumer goods, with products that include travel books, perfume, distilled spirits and _designer clothing_. Louis Vuitton handbags Wholesale


Did this guy \/ have one?
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...1&q="oscar+wilde"&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=


----------

